# 廚房充滿油煙味,很難聞.請使用抽油煙機



## KYC

Hi there:
I would like to say:
廚房充滿油煙味,很難聞.請使用抽油煙機 in English.
My vocabulary is limited , so I can make it.
Could you complete it to be more natural and correct mistakes I have had?
My try is:
*The kitchen permeates 油煙味 ,which is smelly.I suggest that you can operate 抽油煙機 while you are cooking.*

Could you please help me?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## TheHypez

it would best if you can provide me with the pin yin, i cant read a couple of characters, thanks


----------



## KYC

It's beyond me.
My try is Kitchen chong man you yan wei,hen nan wen, qing shi yong chou  you yan ji


----------



## TheHypez

Please use the kitchen air purifier while cooking as the kitchen is covered with cooking fume/oil mist which doesn't smells good.

*油煙味* translated as cooking fume/oil mist
*抽油煙機* translated as kitchen air purifier

By the way, are you taiwanese?


----------



## KYC

Thanks for TheHypez's help!
Yes, I am Taiwanese who is learning English.


----------



## TheHypez

You're welcome.

Sorry, got a hard time reading complicate chinese character and traditional chinese character if compared to simplified chinese character


----------



## yc6489

The kitchen is filled with the fume of burned oil. Please use the range hood (while cooking).

The kitchen smells like burned oil. Please use the range hood (while cooking).


----------



## IDK

KYC said:


> My try is:
> *The kitchen permeates 油煙味 ,which is smelly.I suggest that you can operate 抽油煙機 while you are cooking.*


 
I suppose you could use "permeates", but perhaps try a simple "to fill" or "to be full of".

"The kitchen is filled with the scent of cooking oil."

But here's what I would say:

_The kitchen smells of nasty cooking oil. Use the stove hood._



			
				yc6489 said:
			
		

> The kitchen is filled with the fume of burned oil. Please use the range hood (while cooking).


 
"...burned burnt oil."


----------



## yc6489

IDK said:


> "...burned burnt oil."


 


burnt is the same as burned in meaning.


----------



## KYC

Thanks for all of your answers!
I have learned more from the thread.


----------



## BODYholic

KYC said:


> Hi there:
> I would like to say:
> 廚房充滿油煙味,很難聞.請使用抽油煙機 in English.
> My vocabulary is limited , so I can make it.
> Could you complete it to be more natural and correct mistakes I have had?
> My try is:
> *The kitchen permeates 油煙味 ,which is smelly.I suggest that you can operate 抽油煙機 while you are cooking.*
> 
> Could you please help me?
> Thanks a lot!



In English, * 油煙味* is translated as greasy smell.

Also, perhaps it's regional. Over here, we don't use 'scent' with 'cooking oil', not unless we are trying to be sarcastic.


----------



## pommette

By the way, you can only say that the fumes permeate the kitchen, and not the kitchen permeating. 
Merriam Webster defines "permeate" as "to spread or diffuse through". For example. "a room _permeated_ with tobacco smoke". 

Hope this helps.


----------



## KYC

Thanks for your input, pommette!


----------

